# Oto catfish



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

Would it also be possible to add 1 oto to my 10 gallon with-
-1 gourami
-4 neons
-5 rasboras

or would that be too over stocked.
If I were to get an oto what are some things i should know about their needs and maintenance? I've heard they need a lot of algae. How much is a lot?
Thanks sorry about all the questions


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah go for it. That is if you can test your water so that you know how often you will need to w/c. That is a heavy stocking,but because they dont really swim in the same place it wont be crowded. You should have a nitrite,nitrate,and ammonia test. With a heavy stocking you need to test water often.

If i were you I would add another neon while you were at it. they would school much better with 5 IME


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Otos prefer to be in small groups, so get 2 if you can, but I doubt you have that much algea. You will probably have to feed it zucchini if it eats all the algea. I wouldn't worry about being overstocked just as long as you do a small water change every week or two.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

Plecostomus said:


> Otos prefer to be in small groups, so get 2 if you can, but I doubt you have that much algea. You will probably have to feed it zucchini if it eats all the algea. I wouldn't worry about being overstocked just as long as you do a small water change every week or two.


yeah thats true. I think you could get away with two plus one neon and that would be really good for your tank


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Get 2 Otos and supplement with algae wafers and veggies if they'll eat them.


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

ok sounds good and i will get one more neon.
I usually do a 20-25% water change twice a week.
How long would i have to leave the zucchini in the tank?

Also I was thinking about getting a golden mystery snail. Would that be ok? I have never really had a snail before except the accidental ones i get in the plants occasionally and therefore do not know much about them.

Thanks for all your help and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2 otos is NOT a group.......
Odds of both surviving are slim.. They are not hardy when transferred.

They really do not belong in anything less than 20 gallons for water quality, food and stablilty.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

why not? I keep 4 in my 10g and I dont see why they need 20 gallons...they stay on bottom and sides and the diff between 10-20 gallons is not that much...


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Damon said:


> 2 otos is NOT a group.......
> Odds of both surviving are slim.. They are not hardy when transferred.
> 
> They really do not belong in anything less than 20 gallons for water quality, food and stablilty.


Agreed. 

Otos, like Corydoras, need to be kept in groups, not in pairs or singal.

About the snail, snails tend to make alot of waste (especially larger species). You may have to vacuum a little more if you get one. My snail tank gets dirty very fast.

Matt


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

neilfishguy said:


> they stay on bottom and sides and the diff between 10-20 gallons is not that much...



Your kidding right? The difference between a 10 gallon and a tank that is TWICE THE SIZE is not much difference???


----------

